# Các loại đồ chơi nấu ăn cho bé thích hợp với các bé thích nội trợ



## Vũ Thu Hằng (7/4/18)

*Những bộ đồ chơi nấu ăn sẽ giúp trẻ hoàn thiện về kỹ năng sống nói chung và kỹ năng nhà bếp nói riêng. Khi chơi những bộ đồchơi nhà bếp, bé sẽ nhận biết và làm quen với các dụng cụ nhà bếp một cách dễ dàng và chi tiết.*
Ngoài chức năng là món đồ chơi, bộ đồ chơi nấu ăn cho bé cũng sẽ giúp bé phát triển nhiều kỹ năng khác như khả năng tư duy óc sáng tạo, yêu thích vận động, tăng phản xạ của các giác quan tai mắt và khơi gợi trí tưởng tượng cho bé. Thông qua qua trình vui chơi, bé sẽ học được các kỹ năng làm việc nhóm khi chơi cùng bạn bè, hỗ trợ nhau hoàn thành các công việc một cách tốt nhất.

*Đồ chơi nấu ăn, nghề nghiệp cho bé*

_



_
_Đồ chơi nấu ăn cho bé_​Bố mẹ có thể tạo một không gian vui chơi thỏa thích cho các bé cùng những món đồ chơi nấu ăn giúp bé nhận biết và ghi nhớ các vật dụng nhà bếp tốt hơn. Đồ chơi mô phỏng theo căn bếp của mẹ với đầy đủ các dụng cụ nhà bếp tí hon, thiết kế màu hồng và tím đáng yêu, các bé chắc chắn sẽ rất thích thú khi được làm đầu bếp nhí của không gian bếp xinh xắn này. Sản phẩm được làm từ chất liệu nhựa nguyên sinh, an toàn với sức khỏe của trẻ. Tạo cơ hội cho các bé bước đầu làm quen với công việc chuẩn bị những món ăn thật ngon cho gia đình, giáo dục bé tính chân thành, nữ công gia chánh và tình yêu thương với mọi người. Bố mẹ hãy chơi với bé, hoặc khuyến khích bé chơi cùng bạn giúp những giờ chơi trở nên vui vẻ hơn, bé cũng phát triển được vốn từ cũng như kĩ năng giao tiếp.

_



_
_Bộ đồ chơi cắt trái cây mother garden_​Bộ cắt trái cây Mother Garden  là một trong những sản phẩm đồ chơi cho bé gái bán chạy nhất, được các mẹ ưa chuộng. Bộ gồm các loại trái cây, củ, quả.. và các dụng cụ  như dao, thìa.. để bé vừa chơi vừa học cách lắp ghép cũng như nhận biết các loại rau củ quả. Một bộ đồ chơi đất nặn bé có thể tạo hình các loại rau, củ, quả khác thêm đa dạng cho trò chơi của mình. Bộ đồ chơi đầy màu sắc này chắc chắn sẽ đem lại niềm vui thích cho các bé gái. Bé thường muốn giúp mẹ các việc nhà, phụ mẹ nấu ăn, làm bánh…Vậy nên món đồ chơi với nhiều loại bánh, trái cây cùng dao, thìa, nĩa…là cách giúp bé tập làm quen với các thao tác. Mẹ có thể hướng dẫn bé phải làm gì đối với từng loại thực phẩm rồi phải trang trí sao cho bắt mắt.

Ngoài những bộ đồ chơi nấu ăn thì các đồ chơi gỗ thông minh giúp bé phát triển khả năng tư duy óc sáng tạo, yêu thích vận động, tăng phản xạ của các giác quan tai mắt và khơi gợi trí tưởng tượng cho bé. Để mua được sản phẩm an toàn và thích hợp cho các bé các mẹ cần lưu ý đến sở thích, giới tính cũng như kích thước của sản phẩm và tốt nhất nên chọn những địa chỉ mua sắm uy tín, đảm bảo nguồn gốc rõ ràng.

Nguồn: babimart


----------



## Tiểu Hoài (12/11/21)

Bố mẹ có thể tạo một không gian vui chơi thỏa thích cho các bé cùng những món đồ chơi nấu ăn giúp bé nhận biết và ghi nhớ các vật dụng nhà bếp tốt hơn.


----------



## Hoangnguyen (11/12/21)

TRẺ HỌC TRỰC TUYẾN SAO CHO AN TOÀN
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tình hình học tập trực tuyến tại nhà vẫn đang tiếp tục tại các tỉnh thành lớn cả nước. Việc học tập của các con gắn liền với máy tính, laptop khiến các bố mẹ luôn phải lo lắng về việc con không chịu học mà con sa ngã vào:





Game online, các loại game bạo lực





Web đen, web 18+ nội dung không lành mạnh





Các trang web lừa đảo, dính virus





 GIẢI PHÁP NÀO CHO BỐ MẸ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Công ty TNHH Phần mềm VTEC Software phát triển sản phẩm VAPU - BẢO VỆ & KIỂM SOÁT MÁY TÍNH khi trẻ đang học tập.
TÍNH NĂNG MÀ VAPU HỖ TRỢ BỐ MẸ:





 Quản lý cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập internet





 Tự động chặn tất cả hơn 30.000 web đen, web sex, game online





 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội, youtube





 Theo dõi nhật ký sử dụng của của con





 Chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ





 Tự động chặn tất cả các Game offline cài trong máy tính





 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
...và còn nhiều tính năng khác nữa tùy theo nhu cầu của bố mẹ
---
Mức chi phí cực kỳ rẻ cho một phần mềm giúp "thanh lọc" sạch máy tính, để con chuyên tâm học hành, chỉ #500K/năm, tương đương #42k/ tháng rẻ hơn bữa ăn sáng của gia đình.
Cam kết hoàn tiền nếu Quý phụ huynh không hài lòng về sản phẩm.
LIÊN HỆ NGAY:
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU





Website: http://www.vapu.com.vn/vn/san-pham.html





 Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978


----------

